# 1968 GTO tilt steering wheel?



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello I have a 1968 GTO that I'm restoring and it originally came with a tilt steering wheel. That being said the original power steering gear box is still in the car and it does have a tilt steering wheel attached to it.

My concern is this, how do I know if it's the original steering column? Does anyone have any information or pictures I can reference when looking at what I have? Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Is there some particular reason you think it might not be original - different color or something? Matt


----------



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Is there some particular reason you think it might not be original - different color or something? Matt


I am not entirely sure it's correct for the car. The steering wheel was changed and considering my car is a mix of 68 gto parts that are original to the car and 69 gto parts that aren't I am concerned.

That being said is their anyway to identify if it's original? Markings?

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

You would know if it was a 69 or later by the ignition switch on the column. I don't recall seeing any markings on mine when I had it out, so I'm no help for you there. Matt


----------



## GTO70455 (Feb 10, 2009)

The steering columns are not marked GM made a standard one and a tilt one. They used the same columns in many A Body cars, Chevy Buick Olds. 68 and below no ignition key, 69 and above it had the ignition key...


----------



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

GTO70455 said:


> The steering columns are not marked GM made a standard one and a tilt one. They used the same columns in many A Body cars, Chevy Buick Olds. 68 and below no ignition key, 69 and above it had the ignition key...


Thanks so much! Guess I do have original column.

Thanks all for your responses!


----------

